
Pose Guided Person Image Generation - iamharsshit
https://github.com/harshitbansal05/Pose-Guided-Image-Generation
======
iamharsshit
Implementation of NIPS 2017 paper "Pose Guided Person Image Generation" in
PyTorch. [https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.09368](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.09368)

